# can you eat too much cucumber?



## rubylei

bit of a weird question but i am craving cucumber really badly at the moment can you eat too much?? as i really can't stop eating it i had to go to the shop and buy 3 more today (I'm trying not to eat them all lol) 

am i gonna end up with a bad belly if i carry on? :blush:


----------



## Kte

I dunno, maybe a bit risky as they are quite watery! It may affect your bowels!


----------



## loopdido

That's what i thought too - but if your consitpated then prob ok. Also if you cut the rind off they don't make you burp as much (if they effect you that way) lol.

enjoy your cucumbers!


----------



## sam's mum

I desperately want cucumber too! It's mainly water so can't see why it would be a problem - it'll probably keep you hydrated in the heat :lol: x


----------



## tasha41

I can think of much worse things you could eat too much of :)

My coworker used to eat one whole cucumber at every break when she was pregnant, but she was peeing all the time, I don't know about her #2s though :)


----------



## NickyT75

I doubt cucumber would do you any harm hunni... eat as much as you fancy!

at least you arent craving for cream cakes or something unhealthy :) xx


----------



## Szaffi

it could be the heat. I have been craving also high fruit content stuff like cucumber and watermelon. I think it's impossible to overeat cucumbers


----------



## rubylei

thats good news lol as i really cant stop! 
also does anyone else have any weird cravings?? just because i seem to have developed a thing for the smell of cleaning products which i'm finding slightly worrying!


----------



## Mynx

rubylei said:


> thats good news lol as i really cant stop!
> also does anyone else have any weird cravings?? *just because i seem to have developed a thing for the smell of cleaning products which i'm finding slightly worrying*!

OMG I had this during my first pregnancy!! Was really strange! I was still living at my mum's at the time and her house had never been cleaner :rofl: 
This time round I gotta say I dont seem to really have any wierd cravings yet.... YET!!!! 

As for the cucumber issue.. just enjoy them hun, as the others have said, I cant see them doing you any harm :)


----------



## rubylei

so glad its not just me! I can't work out what it is that does it though surely there's nothing in it thats good for you lol


----------



## rubylei

nothing good in cleaning products i mean not cucumber!


----------



## babynewbie

:rofl: sorry to laugh but as soon as i saw this thread it took me back to when i was little, we went to the harvester for dinner one night, i went up to the salad bar and returned with a mountain bowl of cucumber, i scoffed it in about 30 seconds and had such bad indigestion for hours!! didnt eat any again for months!! and my family never let me forget it lol


----------



## DizzyMoo

Cucumbers are ok , but you may find you become a little loose that's all . :) x


----------



## Mynx

Maybe it's part of the nesting instinct to make sure everything is clean :D I remember thinking at the time how wierd it was that I was going mad for smells rather than tastes!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Cucumbers are safe. I can say that with certainty because since I got pregnant I have been eating at least one a day every day till now. 

Same goes with carots! 

And they didnt really make me go to the toilet more frequently at all, they just kept me really hydrated - I LOVE THEM! lol

x


----------



## chuck

If I eat cucumber its all I can taste all day, it always repeats on me, always has. I do love a nice chesse and cue sammige though! yum.

I doubt it'd have too much of an ill effect, like someone has sadi it may loosen ypour bowels but seeing as most of us are constipated thats probably a good thing!


----------



## rubylei

well theres been no ill effects yet so must be ok! lol.

and yeah it may be the nesting thing i'm gutting my flat at the moment getting ready for him to arrive so that might be connected! have polished twice today already


----------

